# What site to use for stores for customers?



## Del3213graphix (Aug 23, 2016)

Looking for a inexpensive and easy way to setup stores for your customers? I dont want to pay a monthly fee to start. I want to setup a store and try to market to customers we offer free stores to them. So i can use that as a marketing tool for schools and etc? Thx for info


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you simply can't avoid a monthly fee 
even if you get woocommerce/opencart, you have to pay for your webhost 
you can get free, but they tag on their own name in the domain name (like: shttp://freewebsitesrus.com.del3213)
not professional, esp. if marketing to customers, plus i think you are only allowed one site

plus you have to purchase each domain annually

plus 'free' ecommerce setups usually require a few paid addons to make them function/look professional

they are more work than the 'paid' setups (shopify/lemonstand/etc.), but they are cheaper (not free, cheaper)


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We do Ecomm and fulfillment for several companies. We build and run their stores using Big Cartel and love it.
You have the option to have a free standing store with it's own URL, multiple layout templates, and you can choose between a couple different payment processors.
They have plans that range from $0.00 a month to $20.00 a month, depending on what you want to do with it.


----------



## PrintNerd541 (Jan 14, 2018)

For small use, I generally recommend BigCartel as well. As Industryps said, they offer options for free webstores that still have their own URLs. I believe that the free option cuts off with 5 products, and 1 image per product. Most small brands and bands that I know that sell their own merch use BigCartel, so it's worth a look at least.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

no custom domains on the free option for big cartel

each store the op sets up with big cartel will start at $10/month for 25 products, min $120/year for each store
(unless they only want 5 products, then it is free, but without their own domain name)

i pay $15/year for 3 stores with their own domain names, and as many products as i want
if i wanted more stores it would be maybe $40/year 
but it is a little more effort/time


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I’m a website novice so I’ve been looking around and was thinking about the easy drag and drop option on WIX. How is Big Cartel for novices like me.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

big cartel is easy (from what i saw on their pages)
any wix site i have visited has been very slow (tons of scripts in the background)

i would trial big cartel for free (5 products) and see how you like it


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

BigCartel is pretty easy. You can't Drag & Drop but it's pretty close.


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

You should check the Shopify Partner Program


----------



## Santosh5 (Jan 20, 2018)

Are you looking to make your own website? If yes, why not to open an e-commerce website.


----------

